# Olympus premium wood pellets



## Griny (Aug 27, 2011)

Time to buy pellets! Costco has a deal on Olympus Premium wood pellets 181.99 per ton. Not a bad deal says they're made from 100% douglas fir.
I was wondering if anyone has used them before? Or are they a new brand?


----------



## slvrblkk (Aug 27, 2011)

Griny said:
			
		

> Time to buy pellets! Costco has a deal on Olympus Premium wood pellets 181.99 per ton. Not a bad deal says they're made from 100% douglas fir.
> I was wondering if anyone has used them before? Or are they a new brand?



Damn.....$181 for a douglas fir pellet?!!...I'd buy that in a heartbeat without even trying it but it's probably still better to buy a few bags and try it before you commit to a bunch.....but man...I think that is a great price....jmo.....


----------



## Griny (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree on buying a couple bags before getting a ton... thats the downside at buying from costco!


----------



## Enigma869 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm a Costco junkie (visit at least once a week) and have never even seen wood pellets for sale at any Costco.


----------



## Griny (Aug 28, 2011)

Enigma869 said:
			
		

> I'm a Costco junkie (visit at least once a week) and have never even seen wood pellets for sale at any Costco.


I guess they only sell them in the northwest? 

I did pick up a ton and will pick up another ton today I figured out that the pellets are made by the former Atlas plant in Shelton WA.
My garage smells wonderful, same smell as last years Atlas pellets.


----------



## pink ribbon (Sep 14, 2011)

Olympus Pellets are 100% Douglas fir. Nothing burns cleaner. They are made at the old Atlas plants.


----------



## Griny (Sep 14, 2011)

pink ribbon said:
			
		

> Olympus Pellets are 100% Douglas fir. Nothing burns cleaner. They are made at the old Atlas plants.



I assume you have experience with these pellets? Or do you mean 100% Douglas fir pellets in general?


----------



## tchdngrnby (Sep 15, 2011)

I trust that these are great pellets since they are coming from the old Atlas plant in Shelton.  I believe the same crew is running the operation using the managers blend.  I would take the "one ton risk" on this brand knowing what I know about the folks running this plant.  If you don't like them they have been known to deliver a new ton straight from the plant to your door to replace them.  They will occasionally have a QA issue with their product however they are they are good about screening the raw materials delivered to the plant.


----------



## Griny (Sep 16, 2011)

tchdngrnby said:
			
		

> I trust that these are great pellets since they are coming from the old Atlas plant in Shelton.  I believe the same crew is running the operation using the managers blend.  I would take the "one ton risk" on this brand knowing what I know about the folks running this plant.  If you don't like them they have been known to deliver a new ton straight from the plant to your door to replace them.  They will occasionally have a QA issue with their product however they are they are good about screening the raw materials delivered to the plant.



Yes they have, I have had a bad batch of Atlas pellets last season and the plant manager came down to deliver a ton personally!


----------



## Rooscooter (Jan 25, 2012)

These are very good pellets.  Just got through 10 bags and they burn as well as my favorite.....  North Idaho Energy Pellets.  A little more ash but that's nothing compared to Lignetics or Blazers....  

Heat is around 290Â° out of my stove on the 3rd setting which is right there with Westwood's (Okanagan's for those of you out East)....   

At $185.00/ton from the factory in Hauser Idaho they're a great deal.


----------



## cletus (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow that is A good price! I would like to get two ton, I only know one person who burns them and he claims they are good pellet's. Which costco has them in stock?


----------



## pink ribbon (Jan 26, 2012)

the only Costco that still has them is Hillsboro Oregon; the rest only carry them through October; for a dealer near you call 208-699-1214


----------



## Rooscooter (Jan 26, 2012)

The Costco here in Spokane (Valley) didn't carry Olympus to my knowledge this year.   They had pine Eureka pellets.... and the pallets I saw were pretty rough, wet and torn up.....    I even left them a comment about it....


----------



## pink ribbon (Jan 26, 2012)

Olympus can be purchased just across the border on Prairie Ave. in Hauser Id. $189 100% Douglas fir


----------



## Rooscooter (Jan 26, 2012)

^^You forgot to say......   No tax either!.....  :  )


----------



## Outerlimits (Jan 26, 2012)

The Atlas/Northwest Pride is the best pellet I have ever burned.  I used to be able to score them at the box stores, but times have changed.  The bag on the Atlas said red fir.  Is the Olympus red fir?  Is there a difference between red fir and douglas fir?


----------



## pink ribbon (Jan 26, 2012)

The same material, plant and employees that made Atlas now make Olympus. A different company and material now make a pellet and put it into an Atlas or NWP bag. Red fir is an Inland Northwest term for Douglas fir. Same;same


----------



## Rooscooter (Jan 26, 2012)

Red Fir and Douglas Fir ARE NOT THE SAME TREE in reality.....  you may be calling Doug Fir Red Fir but that wouldn't be correct in the strict sense of the terms.........  

Pseudotsuga menziesii var. glauca, or Douglas Fir.  Native to most Western States.  Most large forests are in the Pacific Northwest and Western Canada.  

Abies magnifica or Red Fir or sometimes known as "Silver tip Fir" or "Nobel Fir".  It is native to coastal Oregon and California at high altitudes....


----------

